# Adding more racks to 22.5 WSM?



## kyfireman (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi everyone! First thank you for the wealth of  information here. I started last year with a cheap $88 offset from Walmart and purchased a 22.5 WSM this year and love it!

I have recently started making beef jerky and didn't know if anyone else had added racks just for beef jerky or has other tips to maximize space for making a large quantity of jerky?  I think there should be room to add one or two more racks but would like to hear from more experienced smokers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 12, 2014)

I suppose you could use some allthread rod to stack a few racks between the existing racks, or I've seen some folks use small blocks of wood.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 12, 2014)

It all depends on how serious you are about adding a 3rd grate.  Me, I added it by splitting the difference between top and bottom.  Let's see if the site has changed how we can upload pictures.













Hole for SS rod for middle shelf.JPG



__ nwdave
__ Jun 12, 2014






As you can see, my method is rather permanent, but that's the way I float.  When not in use, I close up the holes with stainless 1/4-20 nut, washer and bolt.  

A caution if you will:  See the eyelet in the upper right?  That's for the temp and pit probes, obviously.  Those particular eyelets are made from a zinc coated, brass like finished lamp eyelet tube and have been changed to brass fittings.  They're not cheap BUT, I feel better about it.













Middle rods in place above lowest grate.JPG



__ nwdave
__ Jun 12, 2014






Rods in place.  Note, these are stainless steel rods, for obvious reasons.  BTW, they're not allthread.













New Middle shelf in position.JPG



__ nwdave
__ Jun 12, 2014






And this is the shelf, in place.  

Just another option for you to consider.  Welcome to the darkside.  Like others here, I've made many modifications to my WSM.  Perhaps more than most, but...........

~Dave


----------



## kyfireman (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice solution Dave, a little more than I think I want to tackle just yet but between the ideas so far I might try a hanging rack from the top one? Do you insert the rods after you put the bottom rack in I assume?


----------



## nwdave (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, definitely after.  I'm not that flexible, yet.....


----------



## kyfireman (Jun 13, 2014)

:rotflmao:

May have to try it then and see if I can't rig a hanging rack system or support system.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 13, 2014)

Look at the 5th picture down on this and you can see an easy temp way to stack racks... you just need to buy extra racks is all.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155147/jaybones-18-5-wsm-kenai-river-silver-salmon-smokefest


----------



## nwdave (Jun 13, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> Look at the 5th picture down on this and you can see an easy temp way to stack racks... you just need to buy extra racks is all.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155147/jaybones-18-5-wsm-kenai-river-silver-salmon-smokefest


I like that idea.  Got some smoked cheese and some salmon that needs smoking coming up and this looks like an excellent solution.  Using blocks, that is.  Alder blocks should work just fine.  If they smolder, the smoke will complement the chips and pellets.


----------

